# thoughts on the Think Tank Sling-O-Matic 10?



## sawsedge (Dec 29, 2011)

When I go light, I've been using a small belt bag (I'd say fanny pack but the Brits will snicker). I can fit either my 70-200 with body (a tight fit), or 100 macro + wide zoom with body. However, I find it annoying because I have to adjust the straps every time I change what I'm wearing. 

So I was thinking about a sling bag that will let me switch gear without setting things down. Anyone have any comment or thoughts on the Sling-O-Matic 10?

I also have a full-size backpack, so I'm thinking more on the smallish side. I'm paring down my gear for nature/family outings. I plan to carry a 15-85 and 100-400, perhaps also my macro, at the most on these outings. 

Is the Sling-O-Matic comfortable? Convenient? Discreet?


----------



## sawsedge (Dec 30, 2011)

To specific a question? To new a product?


----------



## Kahuna (Dec 30, 2011)

sawsedge,

very nice bag, yes comfortable (if you like the shoulder sling type bag), yes convenient, not sure about discreet. The only drawback I see is if you a grip + the 100-400 you may not be able fit the 15-85. Definitely try it out.

Other option to consider is the Lowepro Flipside. I purchased the flipside 300 since it fits my 5DII with grip better than the 200.

Drawback to both...not really weather resistant.


----------



## dstppy (Dec 30, 2011)

Kahuna said:


> sawsedge,
> 
> very nice bag, yes comfortable (if you like the shoulder sling type bag), yes convenient, not sure about discreet. The only drawback I see is if you a grip + the 100-400 you may not be able fit the 15-85. Definitely try it out.
> 
> ...



The flipside 200 is downright microscopic. I have the 200 and the 300.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Dec 30, 2011)

Never used the Sling-O-Matic but as I like to take a camera with me whenever I go out of the house, my day-to-day bag is a Domke shoulder bag. It fits a gripped body and two large lenses quite comfortably if none of the lenses are attached. It IS possible to carry an a gripped body with a lens attached but then it starts to get a bit too wide for my taste. It also has a 13" laptop compartment which usually holds an iPad in my case. Also, as far as discreet goes, you can't go more discreet than this bag, IMO. It has a nice brown color and coated with wax so it pretty much looks like a nicely weathered run of the mill messenger bag. You can also remove the inner padding and use it as an ordinary shoulder bag if you wish. Personally I am very happy with it.

As far as drawbacks go, besides the gripped body+lens issue, it only has one zippered compartment. A large compartment, but still I'd like to have a few more, even if smaller, for better organization.

Oh, the model is F-832


----------



## sawsedge (Dec 31, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I'll take a look at the others. I don't have a grip, so no worries about that.


----------

